# Here's the manual for the EOS R!



## Viggo (Sep 13, 2018)

Here's the full manual to download. EOS R pdf

I'm very happy reading through this for many reasons, so I'll just post the ONE thing I have an issue with;

Why is it not possible to remove unused shooting modes?

I can choose what to display in the VF with great customization and pick and choose what to hide in basically all other aspects in Play and Shooting mode.
Can anyone provide me with a link to where I can let Canon know this is a function I would very much like.


----------



## zim (Sep 13, 2018)

Nice hour or so bedtime read


----------



## zim (Sep 13, 2018)

Maybe I missed it on the original specs reveal but looks like it's got proper crop modes in RAW not just a mask so crop RAW files should be smaller. Interesting as that possibly negates the reach advantage.
I wonder how it's implemented, by taking the full sensor and binning data from the file or by only taking image data from the crop area in the first place?
The first would not allow for greater FPS but the second might in a more upmarket version?
And a big carrot for 7 series upgraders

Of course all that assumes improved AE Servo performance which seems to be the real sticking point.


----------



## dak723 (Sep 14, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Here's the full manual to download. EOS R pdf
> 
> I'm very happy reading through this for many reasons, so I'll just post the ONE thing I have an issue with;
> 
> ...



Canon USA website has a "Feedback" option under "Contact." I just sent them a comment myself. They also give a phone number, I believe. Didin;t check their other sites around the world, but would think they have Contact links as well.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 14, 2018)

zim said:


> AE Servo performance which seems to be the real sticking point.



Where do you get that from? From all the info I’ve seen, and that’s pretty much all the info there is, I’ve only seen people highlight AF as one of the main strength of the R.


----------



## zim (Sep 14, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Where do you get that from? From all the info I’ve seen, and that’s pretty much all the info there is, I’ve only seen people highlight AF as one of the main strength of the R.



I was meaning what happens to FPS in AE Servo. Seems like data flow is an issue for most mirrorless? (A9 being an exception)
but I may be very wrong with what I think is the reason.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 14, 2018)

zim said:


> I was meaning what happens to FPS in AE Servo. Seems like data flow is an issue for most mirrorless? (A9 being an exception)
> but I may be very wrong with what I think is the reason.



My 1dx2 can do 16 fps with locked 14 fps with full Servo AF. The R does 5 fps with Servo and 8 fps with locked AF, so yeah, some difference in the drop, but it’s not horrible I think.


----------



## zim (Sep 14, 2018)

Viggo said:


> My 1dx2 can do 16 fps with locked 14 fps with full Servo AF. The R does 5 fps with Servo and 8 fps with locked AF, so yeah, some difference in the drop, but it’s not horrible I think.



I must have misread I thought it dropped to 3!


----------



## Viggo (Sep 14, 2018)

zim said:


> I must have misread I thought it dropped to 3!



And I can understand that,
because it drops to 3 when it’s in “continuous AF”, which I believe is when the AF doesn’t stop even when you don’t touch any buttons, to have the camera ready when you are, but I see absolutely no point in using that function...


----------



## zim (Sep 14, 2018)

Viggo said:


> And I can understand that,
> because it drops to 3 when it’s in “continuous AF”, which I believe is when the AF doesn’t stop even when you don’t touch any buttons, to have the camera ready when you are, but I see absolutely no point in using that function...



I'm only interested in what happens when I half press the shutter button which is what I thought was meant by continuous AF.
So I agree and not as bad as I thought, thanks for explaining that.
Although as a 7D user looking to upgrade I'd love 8 on the half press with AE servo and no lock 
Only one way to know and that's to try this may just be the first camera I rent to try

Regards


----------



## Viggo (Sep 14, 2018)

zim said:


> I'm only interested in what happens when I half press the shutter button which is what I thought was meant by continuous AF.
> So I agree and not as bad as I thought, thanks for explaining that.
> Although as a 7D user looking to upgrade I'd love 8 on the half press with AE servo and no lock
> Only one way to know and that's to try this may just be the first camera I rent to try
> ...



Yup, and I’m used to 14 fps, so I’ve tried setting my camera to 5 fps the last few days, and I’m sure I’ll miss it a bit at my sons soccer games, but it’s better than it seems, less files in Lr to go through also


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 15, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Yup, and I’m used to 14 fps, so I’ve tried setting my camera to 5 fps the last few days, and I’m sure I’ll miss it a bit at my sons soccer games, but it’s better than it seems, less files in Lr to go through also



I think that's an interesting point. In may products you are rarely able to buy the an upgrade that simply does it faster - they bundle in a load of other stuff and up the price: washing machines do not simply get more capacity but you also get more wash cycles you will never use; younever get an upgraded copier that simply does the basic things quicker, but it alos gets things like double-sided copying. Similarly with cameras where better AF often comes bundled with more fps along with the camera design (and manufacturing costs) to deliver it. Fact is, few people care about getting (for example) a bird's wings in exactly the best position nor about the split second a long jumper hits the sand - what they really want over everything is that the camera can track them and get them in focus and give them a sharp shot. It's great if it can do both, but given a choice I would say AF is far more important and I think Canon (as usual) have prioritised their development to give the more desired function.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 15, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> I think that's an interesting point. In may products you are rarely able to buy the an upgrade that simply does it faster - they bundle in a load of other stuff and up the price: washing machines do not simply get more capacity but you also get more wash cycles you will never use; younever get an upgraded copier that simply does the basic things quicker, but it alos gets things like double-sided copying. Similarly with cameras where better AF often comes bundled with more fps along with the camera design (and manufacturing costs) to deliver it. Fact is, few people care about getting (for example) a bird's wings in exactly the best position nor about the split second a long jumper hits the sand - what they really want over everything is that the camera can track them and get them in focus and give them a sharp shot. It's great if it can do both, but given a choice I would say AF is far more important and I think Canon (as usual) have prioritised their development to give the more desired function.


I can’t speak for most people, but getting that perfect instant in time is important to me. These are the action photos you will see on magazine covers. So, bring on more tracking AF FPS.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 15, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> I can’t speak for most people, but getting that perfect instant in time is important to me. These are the action photos you will see on magazine covers. So, bring on more tracking AF FPS.



I agree, but each manufacturer sets their own priorities and if it is not possible to deliver both, then AF is more important - the alternative is more shots of out of focus action.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 15, 2018)

I must admit that while I too want that splitsecond moment, the reason I shoot at 14 fps with sport/action is more about being absolutely sure I get something in focus. And since I don’t want, can afford, a 70-200 etc, I use the same lens for everything, namely the 85 L IS. It’s dissappointing when it comes to AF, and is why I’m no longer interested in the 1dx2, the 85 just can’t keep up with the body, so a cheaper body doesn’t mean that big of a difference to me...


----------



## Act444 (Sep 15, 2018)

I'll point out that it appears this EOS R joins the 1D, 5D and 7D series as the only cameras that utilize the custom alphanumeric naming convention for images - basically that indicates that Canon classifies this as a high-level camera (going by their history). So any dreams of something more high-end unlikely unless a) it's a replacement for the R, b) it's a high-speed 1D equivalent, c)it's a high-MP version (like 5D and 5DS).


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 15, 2018)

Act444 said:


> I'll point out that it appears this EOS R joins the 1D, 5D and 7D series as the only cameras that utilize the custom alphanumeric naming convention for images - basically that indicates that Canon classifies this as a high-level camera (going by their history). So any dreams of something more high-end unlikely unless a) it's a replacement for the R, b) it's a high-speed 1D equivalent, c)it's a high-MP version (like 5D and 5DS).


Canon have said repeatedly that they consider the R a midlevel camera, to me, and anybody that understands English, that means there will be model/s above it and model/s below it.


----------



## BRunner (Sep 16, 2018)

zim said:


> I was meaning what happens to FPS in AE Servo. Seems like data flow is an issue for most mirrorless? (A9 being an exception)
> but I may be very wrong with what I think is the reason.


You'r not, A9 has stacked sensor and it can read entire sensor much faster. It reads entire sensor in 1/160s which is only slightly slower than it's mechanical shutter. Other A7x bodies including (A7III) can do it in 1/15s with uncompressed RAW and 1/30s with compressed RAW.
Source Jim Kasson blog:
https://blog.kasson.com/the-last-word/how-fast-is-the-sony-a9-electronic-shutter/
https://blog.kasson.com/the-last-word/how-fast-is-the-a7iii-silent-shutter/

Unfortunately it brings it's own problems, in this case banding... https://diglloyd.com/blog/2017/20170604_1206-Sony_A9-PatternNoise-at-ISO100-PineCreek.html


----------

